# inserts



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am wondering if anyone knows what these inserts mean, I have the 3/8" shank size, so it says IC size is 1/4". 
But what is the 221 and 222 mean? I 
was going to get a few while ENCO has the sale.


----------



## JetDoc (Jan 20, 2015)

The first digit is the insert size in 8ths. So 2/8ths or 1/4" The second digit is thickness in 16ths. 2/16ths = 1/8". The final digit is tip radius in 64ths.


----------



## Baithog (Jan 20, 2015)

221 is 1/4"-IC, 1/8" thick, 1/64" radius
222 is the same IC and thickness with a 1/32" radius.

The codes are in your Enco catalog at the beginning of the insert section

Jetdoc is a faster typist than I am, I see.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 20, 2015)

OK, Thanks, I think I will try a few.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 20, 2015)

l might try this set next.
http://www.latheinserts.com/1-2-HOBBY-LATHE-KIT-500-Lathe-kit.htm


----------



## PatMiles (Jan 26, 2015)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> l might try this set next.
> http://www.latheinserts.com/1-2-HOBBY-LATHE-KIT-500-Lathe-kit.htm



Before buying any bars with inserts, check the price of replacement inserts. Some get pricey when bought after the initial purchase of the bar and inserts.


----------



## caster (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is a reference for inserts




Caster


----------



## Jericho (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's another chart
https://www.carbidedepot.com/formulas-insert-d.htm


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 30, 2015)

Jericho said:


> Here's another chart
> https://www.carbidedepot.com/formulas-insert-d.htm



I've had this bookmarked forever, as it really helps buying inserts on eBay, because some times they are listed using the ANSI format, and some times ISO.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 30, 2015)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> l might try this set next.
> http://www.latheinserts.com/1-2-HOBBY-LATHE-KIT-500-Lathe-kit.htm




FYI, this is a much better deal.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Glanze-Turning-Tool-Set-1-2/H5681 

I have two sets now, one will be dedicated to steel, and the other to aluminum.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dan_S said:


> FYI, this is a much better deal.
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Glanze-Turning-Tool-Set-1-2/H5681
> 
> I have two sets now, one will be dedicated to steel, and the other to aluminum.



That set looks pretty good, but I wonder if 1/2" is too big for a AXA size QCTP?
Might need the 3/8"?
It is on a 10" Logan.

edit, 
don't see that set in 3/8"


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2015)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> That set looks pretty good, but I wonder if 1/2" is too big for a AXA size QCTP?



1/2" is max for the standard AXA holders. If you have at least 15/16" height from the top of your compound slide/bottom of the QCTP to your spindle centerline, you should be fine using 1/2" shank tools.

I've had some Glanze tools in the past. I stay away from India made tools but the Glanze stuff is pretty nice. Probably the only made in India tool I would ever consider buying. The indexable holders that Curtis from Latheinserts.com sells are all very nice. Those SCLC holders posted about are made by Toolmex (assuming they have not changed). I just picked up another SCLCR holder today from my local Travers (all mine are Dorian).


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 31, 2015)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> That set looks pretty good, but I wonder if 1/2" is too big for a AXA size QCTP?
> Might need the 3/8"?
> It is on a 10" Logan.



My lathe is a HF 8x14 and I run 1/2" tooling with it.

I use The lathe master AXA tool post. It comes with AXA Holders, that have a slightly thinner bottom to get the tools lower for my 8" lathe. Several years ago I purchased a bunch or regular AXA holders and had a local machine shop thin the bases for like $40. Like Will says take some measurement, I would be surprised if they wouldn't work on your machine.

http://www.lathemaster.com/QUICK CHANGE TOOL POST SET1.htm 
http://www.lathemaster.com/QUICK CHANGE HOLDERS.htm


If you don't mind some low resolution videos you can see them in action in this blog post of mine.
http://www.dans-hobbies.com/2008/08/25/carbide-tooling-finally/


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2015)

Dan_S said:


> My lathe is a HF 8x14 and I run 1/2" tooling with it.
> 
> I use The lathe master AXA tool post. It comes with AXA Holders, that have a slightly thinner bottom to get the tools lower for my 8" lathe. Several years ago I purchased a bunch or regular AXA holders and had a local machine shop thin the bases for like $40. Like Will says take some measurement, I would be surprised if they wouldn't work on your machine.



I agree with Dan, you should be perfectly fine using 1/2" tools with your AXA on a 10" lathe. I just like to give the dimensions so the user can check for sure rather than say it _will_ work with your lathe....so the user doesn't end up saying "that stupid dz dude said it would work". 

Funny you should mention that Dan. I also used to have a HF 8x14 & I also had the Lathemaster AXA set with their modified tool holders. But for me, even with their shorter AXA tool holders, I still was not able to reach centerline with 1/2" tools. I ended up buying more AXA holders & took them all to the engine machine shop I use to have them all milled down to what I needed. I even had the parting Blade holder milled too.



With the LM modifed tool holders & 1/2" tool




Left: Milled AXA holder, Right: stock LM modified holder


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ok 15/16"?
Thats from the top of the compound, right where the tool holder would sit on?
I will have to measure it.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2015)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Ok 15/16"?
> Thats from the top of the compound, right where the tool holder would sit on?
> I will have to measure it.



Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jericho said:


> Here's another chart
> https://www.carbidedepot.com/formulas-insert-d.htm



I have this chart in .pdf
Did that just in case website ever changes or disappears.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 31, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Funny you should mention that Dan. I also used to have a HF 8x14 & I also had the Lathemaster AXA set with their modified tool holders. But for me, even with their shorter AXA tool holders, I still was not able to reach centerline with 1/2" tools. I ended up buying more AXA holders & took them all to the engine machine shop I use to have them all milled down to what I needed. I even had the parting Blade holder milled too.




I did some checking this morning, and I think I might know why. 


The Glanze set I purchased back in 2008 measures as 12mm not 1/2". The set I got in December is a true 1/2". I looked them up and the url says 12mm and the page says 1/2" but the part numbers are the same.

http://grizzly.com/products/Glanze-Turning-Tool-Set-12mm/H5681

After a quick freak out (I hadn't used the new set yet) I check and the new set works, but just barely.


Old set sitting on the compound.




New set sitting on the compound.




I checked the base of my holders and the old ones I purchased back in 2006 and the new ones I got in December all have a bottom thickness between 0.307" & 0.312". The only exception are 3 new ones that are 0.323" but they are obviously made by a different manufacture as their fit and finish is much better.


What year did you get your lathe? Mine's a 2004, and I wonder if maybe the casting are slightly different, and thus a contributing factor.


On the Topic of inserts, I would advise that people only buy good name brand inserts. If you watch eBay, you can find good name brand inserts for 20-30% of what they retail for. I've used both, and there is no comparison between cheap inserts and good name brand inserts.


----------

